#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Χρονοδιάγραμμα εφαρμογής των EC2 και EC8

## SMBD

---

----------


## Pappos

> Χθες μίλησα με τον κ.Τρέζο.Η εκτίμηση του ήταν ότι δεν θα είμαστε έτοιμοι σένα μήνα.. (λογικό)


Γιατί λογικό ?

----------


## Pappos

Και γιατί να μην είμαστε έτοιμοι ρωτώ ? Αυτό με το 2010 να το ξεχάσεις...
Δεν έχουμε στα χέρια μας τους Ευρωκώδικες όλους μεταφρασμένους, δεν έχουμε στα χέρια μας τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα. Εδώ ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ πέρασε από τρεις αξιολογήσεις και μετά βγήκε και αυτό από πόσο καιρό (μιλάμε για χρόνια). 2010 φαντάζει μακρινό όνειρο. Όταν λέω όλους τους Ευρωκώδικες εννοώ όλους και όχι κομμάτια του που γίνονται σε σεμινάρια και ημερίδες.

----------


## cohat

Δεν θα είμαστε έτοιμοι και εγώ προσωπικά νιώθω ανασφάλεια με τις λύσεις λογισμικού που θα είναι γιατί όταν αλλάζει μια παράμετρος (και εννοώ αυτες των εθνικών κειμένων εφαρμογής - που δεν έχουμε) θα πρέπει το λογισμικό να δοκιμάζεται εξαντλητικά για τυχόν λάθη που μπορεί να εισαχθούν με αυτές τις αλλαγές. Εδώ excelόφυλλα κάνουμε και εισάγονται λάθη με αλλαγή παραμέτρων, φανταστείται λογισμικό εξαιρετικά μεγάλης πολυπλοκότητας...

----------


## Pappos

> Αυτό που είπε ο rigid...ΔΕΝ θα είμαστε έτοιμοι γιατί απλά δεν έχουν ετοιμαστεί τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα και οι εταιρείες που θα έπρεπε να έχουν ετοιμάσει τις αναβαθμίσεις για την υποστήριξη των ΕΚ δεν το έχουν κάνει...


Και ξαναρωτώ γιατί δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι. Παρακαλώ πολύ οι απαντήσεις σας σε περίπτωση που δοθούν να είναι τεκμηριωμένες.

----------


## ppetros

Pappos δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις απάντηση. Φταίνε όλοι (Τεκμηριωμένο). Και μετά ? Απλά θα περιμένουμε....

----------


## Pappos

Δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω αρνητικό κλίμα και ούτε είναι δική μου η επιβολή των Eurocodes. Από την στιγμή όμως που γνωρίζανε την ύπαρξη και στην σχετική πορεία με την ένταξή τους στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα έπρεπε να είχανε τουλάχιστον μεταφραστεί, αν όχι ενσωματωθεί με τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα. Πρέπει επιτέλους αυτή η χώρα να αναλάβει ευθύνες !!!
Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ την πραγματικότητα που ισχύει στην Ελλάδα, γιατί όταν ανοίγω το στόμα μου και εκφέρω άποψη για κάτι έξω και ακούνε Ελλάδα όλοι φεύγουν και με κοιτάνε και γελάνε. Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το ανεχτώ άλλο !!! Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ και να ανεχτώ αυτήν την τριτοκοσμική κατάσταση εις βάρος μου !!! Επιτέλους πρέπει να λειτουργήσει κάποια στιγμή ο μηχανισμός που λέγεται κράτος. Δεν δύναται αυτοί εμένα να με κοιτάνε και να μην με υπολογίζουν και αυτό εξαιτίας της Ελλάδας !!! Ή να παρθούν μέτρα ή βγάλτε μια ταμπέλα έξω από τα σύνορα που να λέει "δυστυχώς ναυαγήσαμε και αποτύχαμε και μην μας υπολογίζετε"

----------

